# corn chip smell



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

my dog has this corn chip smell to him no matter how much i bathe him it comes back...i figured it was the food i was feeding him...so im switching foods now but could it be sumthing else?


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Pits paws always get a frito smell! We call it frito feet


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My sister swore up and down that her lab cross dogs feet smelled like nachos. Vendetta's feet dont have a smell to them unless she has spent alot time in the barn then they smell horsey. 

How is your dogs skin? Is it dry or flaky or super oily?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> Pits paws always get a frito smell! We call it frito feet


thats funny.. because thats what me and my fiance call it... lol...

if from moisture in between the paws.. you gotta dry it out really good


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

We always joke about how Thrall, our EB smells like corn chips. Some dogs do, and some don't. He mostly smells like corn chips when he's sleeping, then it fades as he's up and about. His bed always smells like corn chips no matter how often it's washed.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

If it's his paws - frito's or popcorn is what Omi's smell like. But if its body odor - then it could be the food. 
What are you feeding him?


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

tt557 said:


> If it's his paws - frito's or popcorn is what Omi's smell like. But if its body odor - then it could be the food.
> What are you feeding him?


we where feeding him benifil (sp) but now we feed him eukanuba


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

We run hills mts. bogs, snow, rain, and sunny days alike~ I haven't ever had a dog with that problem in 10 yrs of raising working dogs. However it more than just moisture, most dry dog food causes the kidneys and the liver to react to certain chemicals in the dog food... Hows his urine? Is like clear yellow and odorless or is it pungant with a gatoraide like yellow/orange~ If he is your only dog, I would feed 26% Sci Diet or take him off dry food and give him B.A.R.F for two weeks solid to notice change. IM not much on dry food, but Sci Diet active adult is okay, IMO Frozen BilJac is the only way to go as far as commerical food goes. Everyone has what they would do I'm sure, but I irradicate problems before they exist.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I had 2 older red colored dogs - one red/rednose Vindicator dog & one red/blacknose Watchdog cross that had a corn chip smell. The vet said it was something in their skin. The RRN one was prone to staph infections of his skin as he got older.

Peace & happiness ...


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

drop the eukabana... it's crap 

try Orijen or TOTW, it's expensive but it's great food!

or you could raw feed... I bet he'll be way more happy to eat to! lol


----------

